# Autoglym Hi-Tech Flexi Water Blade



## the bandit (Nov 17, 2008)

Can this item, or indeed any other type of water blade be recommended for drying off once the car has been washed?

Or should these be declared illegal in the car detailing world because of the damage they could cause!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you've answered your own question there.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

You'll find very mixed views on here about them.

I'll summarise:

On one hand, they are very effective at clearing water, and are harmless provided both the surface and blade are perfectly clean. Following up with a drying towel to remove the small water deposits gets a perfectly dry car.

On the other hand, they are super deadly and will cause damage to your car. You can't help miniature particles of dirt getting onto the paintwork after washing, before drying, and you will drag them paint and inflict _some_ damage. 

On the third hand, if you're going to machine the car anyway, then you may as well use a blade with care.

IMO, it's great at getting water off my vinyl roof, but I wouldn't put it on the paintwork


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> You'll find very mixed views on here about them.
> 
> I'll summarise:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I've got to disagree. You could put in a scratch so deep that you won't be able to machine it out. It's not worth it


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Sorry, but I've got to disagree. You could put in a scratch so deep that you won't be able to machine it out. It's not worth it


Not my opinions, just the opinions I've observed about them here


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Sorry, but I've got to disagree. You could put in a scratch so deep that you won't be able to machine it out. It's not worth it


totally agree, i've seen people say it before " if you are machining you might aswell"...... not bother taking care and undo all of your hard work????


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Would never use one, not worth the risk


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have one but it doesnt go anywhere near my paintwork. I do however use it on the windows as its great at getting the water off the glass without causing smears.


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 on the windows (got the blade from my beginner days )


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was demo'd one on my car when they first came out by an AG rep, he started with the roof and I ended up with 3 very deep and very long scratches on my roof. 

)The car was thoroughly washed and rinsed , the blade was brand new just out of the packet and was rinsed prior to use)

Needless to say , I didn't purchase any and would never use one having seen first hand the damage they can do.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

the bandit said:


> Can this item, or indeed any other type of water blade be recommended for drying off once the car has been washed?
> 
> Or should these be declared illegal in the car detailing world because of the damage they could cause!!


Oi

no swearing

this is a family forum dont you know


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

would'nt put one anywhere near my car


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a turtlewax one and used to use it all the time you have to be really careful and have a good wash routine to avoid problems also wipe the blade with a MF every swipe, never had any probs my self and is very effective at getting the bulk of water off. 

In my opinion its like any tool! in the wrong hands it will cause damage! 

I however do not use it on the paint any more just the windows, only because i don't feel i need it any more my car has 2 x coats of colly on and after an open end hose its almost dry and i only need a spritz of meg's LT and a drying towel and the jobs done in no time at all


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

As notsosmall says any tools in the wrong hands is asking for trouble, that said I use one all the time and hell knows how some of these people manage to get scratches etc , between the blade and the bodywork is a wave of water , no need to press down like arnie, but then some of these same people are using TBM and then querying new found swirl marks


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't use one now but I do have one from a couple of years back.

I used it regularly and never inflicted any scratches on my paintwork. This was on a car that was washed after every use so there was never a big build up of dirt, also used to wipe along the blade after each pass.

I haven't tended to use it for a while but it never did any damage.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use one for the glass.


----------



## the bandit (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the replies.

I'm gonna get one for using on the glass. I have a MK3 Galaxy and there's plenty of it to go at !!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I used one for years, thought I was all clever, but I was using it on a heavily repainted in 2-pack old mini, so when I polished it always came up lovely - used it on a new car and nearly died......Mrs never saw the scratches!!

I only use it on glass and here's a useful one, on soft-tops and 4X4 rear canopies... very helpful, cause otherwise they always drible down your paintwork when polishing/waxing


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

can be useful for glass, but a drying towel is needed anyway as it just doesnt get into all the corners.

I also used one on my MG for a while before i really discovered detailing...it still has the long straight deep RDS in some places that I havent been able to machine out easily 

NEVER put one on paint IMHO....


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

The question for me is, why does AutoGlym make one? Afterall, they do know they stuff, they make good products which Detailers rate (SRP) and so you'd think they'd know what they were doing.

I've only had one bad experience with the blade, on the R32 and being german I'd have though the 'harder' paint would've held up, where-as other cars I've had (All VAG except latest) have shown no signs of damage after use.

Mind you, you could drag a teeny wee bit dirt around with a towel as well, but less likely to have the pressure on top of it to cause serious damage.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> *I was demo'd one on my car when they first came out by an AG rep, he started with the roof and I ended up with 3 very deep and very long scratches on my roof*.
> 
> )The car was thoroughly washed and rinsed , the blade was brand new just out of the packet and was rinsed prior to use)
> 
> Needless to say , I didn't purchase any and would never use one having seen first hand the damage they can do.


I bet he felt a bit stupid then?! :doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SixDegrees said:


> The question for me is, why does AutoGlym make one? Afterall, they do know they stuff, they make good products which Detailers rate (SRP) and so you'd think they'd know what they were doing.
> 
> Mind you, you could drag a teeny wee bit dirt around with a towel as well, but less likely to have the pressure on top of it to cause serious damage.


I think they make one because they trust the owners will use them as instructed and not recklessly . I'm still puzzled as to why anyone would wish to apply any pressure when using a blade ??? After all you are only clearing puddles of water, that it self does not need any great pressure , you would still follow up with a microfibre cloth.


----------

